# Pre-amplificador a Valvulas de vacio



## Korzo (Jun 10, 2008)

Estoy muy interesado en hacer un amplificador a Valvulas para mi guitarra y bajo (el que tengo se me ha quedado demasiado pequeño) y en casa de un amigo he probado un amplificador Marshall a valvulas que me ha dejado alucinadisimo y me ha dicho que es por el hehco de ser a valvulas y me ha quedado la gusa de buscar alguno, pero son carisimos, asique antes de ponerme a comprar alguno (que terminaré haciendolo) queria trastear un poco y hacerme yo uno que no tuviera mucha potencia, sino para ver la calidad de sonido y ver como responde...

A todo esto, he encontrado algunos esquemas no muy complicados en internet sobretodo de pre-amplificador, y aqui estan mis dudas:

1º me lo parece a mi, o los circuitos amplificador a valvulas no son demasiado complejos?

2º y mas importante, si a una etapa preamplificadora, le conecto un transformador de salida, que me de una impedancia de 4 u 8 ohmios, me sirve para tener una buena señal sin recurrir a una segunda etapa amplificadora encareciendo los costes y demás?

3º siendo las valvulas 12AX7 (15W), que potencia me puede dar a la salida?

En fin, muchas gracias a todos, que sois cojonudos   

P.D: el esquema de pre-amplificador que mas me ha gustado seria este (quiero hacer dos, uno para cada canal)


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2008)

Korzo dijo:
			
		

> 1º me lo parece a mi, o los circuitos amplificador a valvulas no son demasiado complejos?



Como diria Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC), "Depende", depende del tipo y calidad de amplificador, los hay sencillos y los hay complicados



> 2º y mas importante, si a una etapa preamplificadora, le conecto un transformador de salida, que me de una impedancia de 4 u 8 ohmios, me sirve para tener una buena señal sin recurrir a una segunda etapa amplificadora encareciendo los costes y demás?



Una etapa preamplificadora fue diseñada para manejar una Alta impedancia de carga, no para acoplarle un transformador.



> 3º siendo las valvulas 12AX7 (15W), que potencia me puede dar a la salida?



Una 12AX7 entregando 15 W, no creo

Ese previo que publicaste es para conectarle a la entrada una capsula fonocaptora con ecualización segun norma RIIA, con una guitarra te sonara feo.

Busca un previo espesífico para guitarra.


----------



## pepepuerto (Jun 10, 2008)

hola,sigue los sonsejos del amigo fogonazo ,para contruir un amplificador, y de valvulas ,solo encontrar los componentes, es entretetenido , y no barato,quizas en segunda mano encuentres algo , te mando unas paginas sobre el tema , suerte un saludo
http://www.pisotones.com/
http://www.arrakis.es/~igapop/esquemas.htm


----------



## Korzo (Jun 10, 2008)

Gracias, he encontrado algun esquema mas de un amplificador hibrido que tiene bastante buena pinta, a ver si compro lo necesario, lo monto y os cuento

Un saludo


----------



## oswaldosolano (Jun 12, 2008)

hey amigo, en este foro hay un pre a valvulas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-valvulas-12828/


----------



## gofio (Ago 22, 2009)

Korzo dijo:


> Estoy muy interesado en hacer un amplificador a Valvulas para mi guitarra y bajo


Creeme amigo, que antes de meter mano en valvulares es no solo conveniente, sino extremadamente necesario aprender (leyendo y leyendo y leyendo) todas las normas básicas de seguridad. Una descarga de los capacitores de potencia te pueden dejar más seco que lengua de loro (si se me permite el tecnicismo). De todas maneras creo que en www.ax84.com tenés información para tirar al techo. Y de la buena. Lo que yo armé primero es el P1, a pesar de mi impaciencia por hacer algo mas "pesado". Sin embargo te doy mi palabra de que hoy no lo cambio por nada para ensayar y ensordecer a mis secuaces. Un saludete desde argentina.


----------



## sulva (Nov 5, 2009)

Yo tambien estoy interesado en construirme un valvular para guitarra, y me gustaria antes de empezar a comprar y montarlo hacer algunas simulaciones para ir aprendiendo sobre los circuitos que he ido encontrando en la web. ¿Alguien sabe si existe alguna libreria con las valvulas 12ax7, 6L6, EL34, etc... para el microsim o algun software especifico?

Gracias


----------



## AZ81 (Nov 5, 2009)

Mira en esta dirección de Barcelona tienen todos los componentes para hacertelo.
http://www.amptek-es.com/index.php?lang=0
Antonio.


----------

